# Eure größten WTF!? Momente in WoW



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (7. April 2009)

So, bevor jetzt jeder 5 Threads mit seinen besten Momenten schreibt, dacht ich mir können wir sie doch ein einem Thread sammeln, vorallem wenns eher kleine Momente sind für die sich ein komplett eigener nicht lohnen tät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine kleine Geschichte:

So als Hintergrund: Weis nich obs euch schonmal aufgefallen ist, aber wenn Razuvious stirbt macht der 1. Schlag gegen ein Add gut 1000-2000% mehr Schaden. Ich hab zwar kein Schimmer was das ist oder wieso, aber es ist genau 1 Schlag der abnormalen Schaden fährt.

An dem Tag jedenfalls lief Naxx einfach klasse, 0 Tode bis jetzt und nur noch der Militärflügel & Kel stehen noch. Wir kommen zu Razuvious und in einem wunderbar perfekten Kampf viel der Dicke zu Boden. Und im gleichen Moment unserer Vergelter.
Was ist passiert? Der Vergelter macht sein Richturteil und BÄM -> 470k crit, Vergelter Tod, der Unsterbliche dahin...
Das war mein größter WTF Moment der mir jetzt so spontan einfällt.

Oh, und dann war da noch der Jäger, der nicht den geringsten Bedarf gesehn hat im Tunnel vor Gluth den Aspekt des Jägers auszumachen...


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

mhm mhm

ist nicht nur wow bezogen so ein thema irgendwie halt


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0


----------



## _Raziel_ (7. April 2009)

Wtf-Momente? Gibts mehrere.

Azjol 2. Boss:
Wir stehen im Raum. Pullen die Wachen und jagen sie endgültig zur Hölle als plötzlich das Event stoppt. Grund: Boss von den Adds umgehauen.

Maexxna:
Jäger meint es mit seinem Schaden zu gut und überholt kurzzeitig den Tank. Just in dem Moment werden Leute an der Wand eingesponnen. Darunter der Haupttank ^^

MH:
Haupttank muss auf Donnerknall verzichten, da er bei dem Cast ständig nen DC kriegt.
Archimonde killt einen einzigen Spieler (war nichtmal Tank), der der unerfahrenen Truppe wie bei Domino-Day den Rest gibt.

Archa10er(25er):
Knüppelharter Trashmob bei Archavron am Anfang. Wir dachen bereits, dass der nie zu killen sei. Bis uns auffiel, dass beim Ini-Eingangwirbel ein riesiger Totenschädel flackert. Zu 10. im Hero-Modus.

Aber das Beste:
Spieler hat nen DC beim Kelthuzad-Kampf. Wir packens grad nicht, weil Heiler übernommen werden etc. Wipe. Alle am Rezzen und Buffen als der Spieler plötzlich wieder on kommt. Ca. 5 Meter vor Kel.
Schloss geht zu, Adds spawnen, Raid wipet.

Nach all diesen Ehrfahrungen ist nur eins zu sagen. Nimmt man solche Sachen mit Humor, bietet das Spiel sehr viele vergnügliche Stunden.


----------



## Haggelo (7. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist nicht nur wow bezogen so ein thema irgendwie halt




Doch , weil es im WoW forum ist 



Im wald von elwynn war ich mal auf alli jagd ... 2 gekillt nurnoch 1 % (1 % !!!!) hp dachte mir ''yeah überlebt' , da kommt auf einmal ein lvl 12 (LVL12! ) alli und killt mich -.- ! 

er hat sogar getroffen ... normalerweize verfehlen die ja immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (7. April 2009)

Mein WTF moment:

Ich stand mit meinem DK aufn Berg, sammel erze, das war kurz nach dem ersten Patch, hatte darauf ausgeloggt. Und die Icons wurde ja getauscht von pferd zu Flugvieh und umgekehrt.. Naja, ich setz mich auf mein vermeintliches Flugtier, setzte mich aber aufs Pferd..

Was passiert ist, könnt ihr euch denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (7. April 2009)

Ein Ele-Schami der in Naxx dabei war und gemeint hat er habe keinen anderen Helm, der besser als T2 ist, bekommen.

Natürlich gibt es noch mehr, aber der hier ist mir so spontan eingefallen.


----------



## Brandin (7. April 2009)

Ich hatte zu 60er Zeiten mit meinem Defkrieger ein Duell gemacht und den Mage gefeart. Dabei wurde auch ein Frosch gefeart (und die werden aggresiv bei spott oder fear). Hab das Duell natürlich verloren gegen den Caster und stand dann mit 1HP da. In dem Moment war leider der Frosch wieder da und hat mich getroffen - was genau 1 HP abgezogen hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war so ein richtiger WTF-Moment als ich auf einmal Tot am Boden lag oO


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu 60er Zeiten mit meinem Defkrieger ein Duell gemacht und den Mage gefeart. Dabei wurde auch ein Frosch gefeart (und die werden aggresiv bei spott oder fear). Hab das Duell natürlich verloren gegen den Caster und stand dann mit 1HP da. In dem Moment war leider der Frosch wieder da und hat mich getroffen - was genau 1 HP abgezogen hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frosch trifft Euch für 1. Ihr sterbt.

You got OWN3D BY A FROG !!!111drölfzwölfölf


----------



## BlenD (7. April 2009)

mein WTF Moment war.

Als ich mit meiner 80er Hexe im RFA war und die halbe ini gezoggen habe, natürliche alle Orcs die "Schildschlag" können, so steh ich also da, mit c.a 60 levl. 13er ellite mobs um mich und kann mich nciht bewegen bzw Casten, weil die scheiß orcs ja schildschlag spamen müssen,,)

Mit level 80 dannn im RFA verreckt, haha meine gilde hat sich tot gelacht1


----------



## Athlos (7. April 2009)

Spontan kann ich nur eins sagen gäbe aber noch sehr viele.
Also: Ich halte des öfteren in den Stormpeaks Ausschau nach dem zeitverlorenen Protodrachen. Normalerweise mach ich das so 2 oder 3 Stunden.
An diesem Abend dachte ich mir hmm machste mal so bis um 12 Uhr abends viell kommt er heute ja. Gesagt getan aber bis um 23:50 nix.
Ging ich mal kurz afk. Als ich wieder am PC war durfte ich mich über eine Leiche des Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen "freuen" die 20 Meter vor mir lag.


----------



## Bloofy (7. April 2009)

geil


----------



## assist69 (7. April 2009)

ok duell vor sw.
Mage vs. mage, ich gewinne natürlich und er hat 1% hp. Eig. sollte ja nichts passieren aber irgendwie war ein defia buggy und rennt durch den ganzen wald und der kommt auf uns zu und hat mein kollege im target, ich denke nur so der trifft eh nicht. Doch was passiert er trifft mit 9 schaden. WTF?!
PS: wir sind beide 70 gewesen 

Mfg Assist69


----------



## Irondragon1887 (7. April 2009)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Der Vergelter macht sein Richturteil und BÄM -> 470k crit, Vergelter Tod, der Unsterbliche dahin...
> Das war mein größter WTF Moment der mir jetzt so spontan einfällt





Siegel des Märtyrers war schuld dran, da bekommst du prozentual zu deinem DMG schaden!


----------



## Kabamaan (7. April 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Doch , weil es im WoW forum ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste ne besser verdient ^^

b2t razzu 10 mann dk und ich (hexer) sollen übernehmen... ihr habt bereits die kontrolle über die beschworene kreatur... --> keine übernahme ^^ aber zum glück kein wipe dann noch gepackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabamaan (7. April 2009)

da fällt mir noch was ein^^

Ihr kennt doch sicher die ratten neben dem ah n sw die haben 8 leben ich mit nem 19ner pala geh hin und probiere den neune spott aus^^ da stand im tooltip 1 dmg ich dachte mir ok bug probiers aus...
8 hit an ner ratte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nistral (7. April 2009)

Ich hab die beste WTF-Geschichte!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normaler WOW-Abend, Suche nach HC-Gruppe, irgendeine hauptsache Marken. Wer kennt das nicht!? Ich, Tank, werde von einer Gruppe angeschrieben, welche von ihren Tank gerade verlassen wurde. Naja, ich dacht mir grad nichts dabei, und wollte nach der HC sowieso ins Bett gehen. Noch dazu war es die HC Daily und die ersten 3 Bosse waren schon down. Also im Grunde 1 schneller Boss plus 3 Marken und fertig.
Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich ein doch ein recht gut equipter Tank bin und so auch einiege schlechtere Gruppenmitglieder kompensieren kann, aber... (Wer kanns eraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Der Trash zu Loken war schon zum Fürchten. "100" mal hab ich die Ini schon gemacht, aber das alle 3 DD's, laut Recount, unter 800 DPS lagen hab ich noch nie erlebt. Ich dacht mir nur wie sind die soweit gekommen. Nach, für mich, ewiger Zeit standen wir endlich vor Loken. Der Krieger und der DK in der Gruppe spamten den Gruppenchannel mit ihrem Wunschloot voll(Ich will, die Axt. Nein. Ich will die Axt....). Nach dem ich den Boss erklärt habe, gings in die erste Runde. Gefolgt von der 2ten und dritten. Ich bin ein sehr geduldiger Spieler und auch sehr hilfsbereit, also alle mal reppen und ab in die 4rte. Vor dem 5ten Versuch, meinte der Hexer er müsste dann noch reppen gehen, seine Ausrüstung sei schon total ROT. Ich hatte Angst zu fragen, was er den vorher gemacht hatte, als wir alle beim Schmied waren. --> Egal.
Also der Hexer geht aus der INI und die restliche Gruppe läuft wieder zu Loken. Kurz nachdem wir bei Loken angekommen waren schreibt der Hexer in den Channel, er komme nicht mehr in die Ini - Die Instanz sei Voll. Ich schrieb er solle es doch weiter Versuchen, da wir ja hier sind und das nur ein kleiner Bug sein könnte. Wir warteten, schauten uns Loken genauer an und warteten auf den Hexer, der vergebens versuchte in die INI zu kommen. Plötzlich, „/s lol was soll den das?????“ ich drehte mich um, da steht ein Shamane hinter uns. Der war aber nicht in unsere Gruppe? Ich musste mal laut lachen. 
Schön langsam wurde es mir dann echt zu Bunt. Nach ca. 1h war ich  noch immer in der INI. Kurzehand schmiss ich den Hexer raus und lud den Shamamen ein. Ich dacht mir der kann sicher nicht weniger DPS als der Hexer machen und ich kann dann endlich ins Bett. Der Hexer, der bis jetzt noch nicht gecheckt hatte was los war, war bisschen Sauer auf mich, aber mal ehrlich, das war mir sowas von egal.
OK neuer Versuch. Nach der Bosserklärung direkt Kaffepause bei BOB. Der Shamane konnte es doch?!
Ich liess mich noch zu einem Versuch übereden. Also alle Richtung INI und durch das Portal. Und da war ich mir dann zu 100% sicher, dass ich doch früher ins Bett gehen hätte sollen, denn alle hatten die neue ID vom Shamanen und die ganze INI begann von neuem. Na dann „Gute Nacht“.


----------



## woggly4 (7. April 2009)

Als mich ein 72k-Life Paladin instant umnockte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (7. April 2009)

Es gibt immernoch Palas die Erlösen die Quest net gemacht haben bzw net gelernt haben :x Das ist WTF :c


----------



## Dufurius (7. April 2009)

Hi erstmal. 

Also ich war zu bc Zeiten mal in einer Gruppe für bota hero, die aus einem pala Tank einem holy Priest einem Hexer einem Shadow Priest und mir als Ele Schami bestand. Soweit so gut alle Leute wurden ran geportet, das equip von den Jungs sah auch nicht so schlecht aus was sollte also noch schief gehen. Dann der erste "Knacks" in meiner Zuversicht. Ich poste die TS IP und was bekomme ich als Antwort? Natürlich: " Sry meine Headset ist kaputt", "Sry aber ich hab meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und hab Ts noch nicht runtergeladen", "Sry Kopfschmerzen, keinen bock auf ts" , "Was ist ts???". Aber naja was solls immerhin haben wa schon ganz andere Sachen ohne TS hinbekommen also los gehts. Gesagt getan alle sind in der Instaz es wird fleißig durchgebuffed. Klar soweit?? OK dann kann es ja losgehen. Pala legt an zum Pull und auf einmal schreit der Hexer: "Halt!!!!!" "Wartet!!!!" Wir fragen natürlich erst mal  alle was den kaputt ist und als Antwort bekommen wir folgendes: "Ja der Shadow hat mir noch keine  Schattengestalt gebuffed" Meine Reaktion: Gruppe geleaved, weggeportet, Hexer auf Igno und afk gegangen ne Beruhigungzigarette rauchen.


----------



## Lari (7. April 2009)

Nistral schrieb:


> Ich liess mich noch zu einem Versuch übereden. Also alle Richtung INI und durch das Portal. Und da war ich mir dann zu 100% sicher, dass ich doch früher ins Bett gehen hätte sollen, denn alle hatten die neue ID vom Shamanen und die ganze INI begann von neuem. Na dann „Gute Nacht“.


Sobald der erste Boss liegt gibt es eine ID, die nicht durch andere ersetzt werden kann, deswegen glaube ich dir diesen Teil zumindest nicht.
Und alle unter 800DPS... irgendwann ist auch ein Heiler oom. Klingt irgendwie erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nistral (7. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Sobald der erste Boss liegt gibt es eine ID, die nicht durch andere ersetzt werden kann, deswegen glaube ich dir diesen Teil zumindest nicht.
> Und alle unter 800DPS... irgendwann ist auch ein Heiler oom. Klingt irgendwie erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Normalerweise können auch nicht 4 aus einer Gurppe und einer der nicht in der gleichen Gruppe ist, in eine 5 Mann Instanz, zur selben Zeit. Ich fands auch sehr komisch, aber die Geschichte ist wahr.


----------



## Gilindriana (7. April 2009)

Warsong. Folgende Situation. 
Ich (Verstärker Schami) deffe mit einem Schurken die Flagge. Haben lange keinen Hordler gesehn. 
Plötzlich kam ein DK und schnappt sich die Flagge. Als er die Flagge hatte, 
ist er beim wegrennen irgendwie in den Bodengefallen und die Flagge mit ihm. 
Unsere Flagge war dann erstma weg.

100. post


----------



## Undead Secret (7. April 2009)

Archimonde bei 11% und er fängt an seine dämlichen Blitzstrahlen zu casten, die dne ganzen Raid wipen (noch zu 70er zeiten)


----------



## Unfassbar (7. April 2009)

Eins von einigen WTF Erlebnissen war eine der "Spezialfähigkeiten" von Razorgore (Als der noch so hieß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Unser Controller rannte grad zum letzten Ei als Razorgore plötzlich verschwand. Es war nach nem Patchday, vielleicht hat der ein Vanish bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der GM meinte dann wir solln raus und ne halbe Stunde warten, dann is das Möbchen wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. April 2009)

wtf 72k pala? oO
ich dachte schon der warri mit 49k wär übertrieben der mich getwohittet hat^^


naja also ich und nen gildenkollege warn gerade dabei nen paar 60er irgendeine ini im schwarzfels zu ziehen (die wo man den jenkins-titel holt ... kann die ganzen inis da nicht auseinanderhalten^^) ... also plötzlich hab ich standbild und nix ging mehr pc hat nich mehr reagiert ... ich hatte voll kein bock mehr und bin einfach was essen geangen hab den pc so gelassen ... komme nach 15min wieder immer nocch standbild , gehe aufs klo ... 5 min später das standbild hört auf und ich seh nur über den bildschim leuchten 

[Leeeeeeeeeeeeroooooy] xD

alle tot gewesen außer nen 60er mage^^


----------



## neo1986 (7. April 2009)

als das erstemal ein speedhacker im ws an mir vorbei geraucht ist und ich gedacht habe sehe ich geister >.< als dan der erste schrie wtf hab ich gewusst das nicht nur ich es sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2009)

ging mir damals auch so ^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (7. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Hi erstmal.
> 
> Also ich war zu bc Zeiten mal in einer Gruppe für bota hero, die aus einem pala Tank einem holy Priest einem Hexer einem Shadow Priest und mir als Ele Schami bestand. Soweit so gut alle Leute wurden ran geportet, das equip von den Jungs sah auch nicht so schlecht aus was sollte also noch schief gehen. Dann der erste "Knacks" in meiner Zuversicht. Ich poste die TS IP und was bekomme ich als Antwort? Natürlich: " Sry meine Headset ist kaputt", "Sry aber ich hab meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und hab Ts noch nicht runtergeladen", "Sry Kopfschmerzen, keinen bock auf ts" , "Was ist ts???". Aber naja was solls immerhin haben wa schon ganz andere Sachen ohne TS hinbekommen also los gehts. Gesagt getan alle sind in der Instaz es wird fleißig durchgebuffed. Klar soweit?? OK dann kann es ja losgehen. Pala legt an zum Pull und auf einmal schreit der Hexer: "Halt!!!!!" "Wartet!!!!" Wir fragen natürlich erst mal  alle was den kaputt ist und als Antwort bekommen wir folgendes: "Ja der Shadow hat mir noch keine  Schattengestalt gebuffed" Meine Reaktion: Gruppe geleaved, weggeportet, Hexer auf Igno und afk gegangen ne Beruhigungzigarette rauchen.




genau das würde ich auch machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S:Muss mal überlegen ob ich ÜBERHAUPT eine WTF geschichte erlebt hab^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobie (7. April 2009)

pre bc bei C´thun als keiner genau wusste was Sache war und der Eye Beam den Raid instant zerlegte >.<

Und bei einem Duell vor OG wo ein lvl 1 Gnom Schurke meinen Gegner bei 1 hp tötete =p


----------



## Fastbreak (7. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Sobald der erste Boss liegt gibt es eine ID, die nicht durch andere ersetzt werden kann, deswegen glaube ich dir diesen Teil zumindest nicht.
> Und alle unter 800DPS... irgendwann ist auch ein Heiler oom. Klingt irgendwie erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




öhm.. nein i-wie nicht hatte das gleiche mit meinen mage auch ocu hc eregos hat mal wieder genervt und dann is nen dd abgehauen neuen hexer geladen geportet und alles konnten keine drachen benutzen und der trash und so war auch wieder da hatten dann kein bock mehr und haben aufgegeben


----------



## Kollesche (7. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Sobald der erste Boss liegt gibt es eine ID, die nicht durch andere ersetzt werden kann, deswegen glaube ich dir diesen Teil zumindest nicht.
> Und alle unter 800DPS... irgendwann ist auch ein Heiler oom. Klingt irgendwie erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ism ir auch schonmal passiert, nur umgekeht!
wollten nach Drak'Tharon, alles schön und gut bis einer meinte er seiht uns nicht. steht vor mir in der ini ein DK und schreit " Geht raus das ich meine ID fertig machen kann!"
Ende von Spiel: wir alle die ID vom dk gehabt, nur den prohet gelegt und schnellstens 3 embleme bekommen ( war Daily)
Also ab und zu sollt wirklich vorkommen


----------



## Anp (7. April 2009)

ich wollte für das achievment classic-dungeonmeister in den flammenschlund in og. 
also reingeritten nach og und irgend in einer nebengasse von ner 80+ wache vom gaul geholt worden. konnte den in ruhe down hauen, mich healen und dann wieder losgeritten richtung ini-eingang. 
unterwegs ca.  4 oder 5 80er hordis getroffen die mich dann prompt verfolgt haben. mit knapp 1k hp hab ichs dann zum ini-eingang geschafft und dachte puh, war ja knapp und wollte in die ini reinhüpfen..................
..............kommt die meldung: im moment sind keine weiteren instanzen verfügbar, bitte versuchen sie es später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war son richtiger wtf moment




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taess (7. April 2009)

letzte woche, 1k winter steht an, raid ist voll und alle warten darauf das das portal spawnt. plötzlich, ein paar sekunden vor 1k beginn fängt nen mage an nen portal nach shatt zu casten, das portal steht, der halbe raid steht nun in shatt^^

und genau in dem 1k winter, wir waren sicher um die 100 allies die die festung einnehmen mussten. gefühlte 200 hordler am verteidigen. alle spamten den raid und /1 channel zu das das doch nie was werden kann, was auch voll danach aussah. und es waren genau noch eine einzige sekunde bis horde gewonnen hätte und "pling" allianz gewinnt xD


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. April 2009)

da fällt mir doch glatt noch was ein ^^ :

war glaub ich kurz nach bc release ... 
ich steh vor der bank in og und aufeinmal pullen son paar typen den drachen der vor hdz rumgammelt geradewegs nach og sie ziehen den drachen also bis vor thralls hütte (wollten ihn wohl gegen thrall kämpfen lassen) und in dem moment als sie ihn gerade reinziehen wollten taucht ein haufen allys auf und wollen thrall raiden ... aber mit dem drachen hab sie wohl nich gerechnet also greifen sie ihn an die hordler lassen von ihm ab und er zerlegt den ganzen ally raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja und dann hatte der drache nur noch so wenig life das thrall ihn nach 1min down hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich glaube das war DER wtf moment in meiner wow karriere xD


----------



## The-Quila (7. April 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Doch , weil es im WoW forum ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meine erste pvp erfahrung könnte ja fast das gegenstück sein:

ich gammel auf lowlvl in elwyn rum. seh nen tauren entgegenkommen, verfolgt von n paar wachen. denk mir noch so: naja schaden machste für den eh zu wenig, hat ja totenkopf angezeigt. mach ich mal sheep. tauren gesheept wachen erwischen ihn. tot ;p

is für mich jetz kein wtf moment, aber das aht zu gut gepasst ;p


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (7. April 2009)

Hmm, das letzte Mal als Anachronus bei uns nach Org gekitet wurde, kam nach geschätzten 30 Sekunden ein GM und hat ihn verschwinden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wo bitte sind die GMs wenn man maln Ticket offen hat?


----------



## Fastbreak (7. April 2009)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Hmm, das letzte Mal als Anachronus bei uns nach Org gekitet wurde, kam nach geschätzten 30 Sekunden ein GM und hat ihn verschwinden lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo da geb ich dir recht wenn man sie mal braucht sind sie nie da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. April 2009)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Hmm, das letzte Mal als Anachronus bei uns nach Org gekitet wurde, kam nach geschätzten 30 Sekunden ein GM und hat ihn verschwinden lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau! so hieß er!

ja die gms haben uns auch schon ein paar mal den teufelshäscher kurz vor shatt weggeportet^^

aber für n ticket muss man 2 tage warten -.-


----------



## Munzale (7. April 2009)

Ich war neulich mit meinem Dk Burg Hero...mein Mann war mit seinem Mage mit, und ein Freund von uns war Tank.
Somit Heiler und noch einen dd random gesucht. Ging auch relativ schnell, und wir konnten los.
Ich machte mir zwischenzeitlich schon ab und an Sorgen um die Hp unseres Tanks, aber es ging eingermassen.

So wurstelten wir uns durch die ersten Mobgruppen. Dann, nein wir sind noch nicht am Boss - es ist die eine Gruppe vor dem Durchgang, 1 Drache 
und 2 Vrykul...
Tank stürmt rein, wir hinterher - und er stirbt. Das ist aber nicht weiter tragisch, kann ja mal passieren. Wir laufen rein - und da seh ich dass der Vergelter
den Heiler aus dem Kampf genommen hat. ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=19752 )
Und da schreibt der Heiler, der ja selbst auch ein Paladin ist total verzweifelt, was denn nun los sei. Er könne sich nicht mehr bewegen, keine zauber wirken, gar 
nichts. Wir haben dann, über die Dauer von 3 Minuten - solnag das Ding eben hält - versucht ihm zu erklären was das ist.  Verstanden hat er es aber galube dennoch nicht,
denn als die Blase auslief hat er sich tierisch gefreut dass er sich wieder bewegen kann...

In dem Moment wo mir klar wurde, dass der Paladin nicht weiß was Göttliches Eingreifen ist, dachte ich mir schon  WTF ?!?


----------



## Soratus (7. April 2009)

eeehm kurze frage an den thread ersteller .. ein retri mit siegel des blutes WIE zur hölle ist es da möglich 400k crits zu machen ? ich feier mich schon für meine 15ks und mein eq ist nicht schlecht wie kann man da auf 400k kommen ??? oder haste dich verschrieben ? xD
mein gröster WTF ? moment war in naxx 25 mit der gilde da 4 personen nicht mitkonnten wurden halt andere aus der gilde eingeladen zum aushelfen ... darunter ein tauren hunter dessen namen ich nicht nennen werde xD naja nach einem gemütlichen und todesfreien kampf gegen taddel guckte ich so ins recount und da viel mir auf das der hunter 900dps gemacht hat .. ich dacht mir nur so WTF !? wie ist das möglich ?? dann muss der ja normalerweise nur so um 300dos machen =0 naja er is jetz eh nichmehr bei uns =D


----------



## Fastbreak (7. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> genau! so hieß er!
> 
> ja die gms haben uns auch schon ein paar mal den teufelshäscher kurz vor shatt weggeportet^^
> 
> aber für n ticket muss man 2 tage warten -.-



neja nicht immer 2 tage aber wartezeiten sind manchmal extrem lang aber ab und an hat man auch glück und es geht recht fix


----------



## Soratus (7. April 2009)

taess schrieb:


> letzte woche, 1k winter steht an, raid ist voll und alle warten darauf das das portal spawnt. plötzlich, ein paar sekunden vor 1k beginn fängt nen mage an nen portal nach shatt zu casten, das portal steht, der halbe raid steht nun in shatt^^




naja bei uns machens die mages immer mit portalen nach steinard =D das is viel gemeiner =D


----------



## h4zm (7. April 2009)

Gestern in Turm Utgarde auf heroisch... Auf den Chat achten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte einfach keine Heilung bekommen... An dem Heiler lag es definitiv nicht! Alles wurde als Überheilung gewertet. Das hatte an diesem Abend so einige Wipes verursacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosstep (7. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBSnKiuA-NQ

Das mit C'thun ist und bleibt der größte wtf moment den ich je erlebt hab...

40 leute stürmen rein
C'thun: "I have lazors! *pew pew*"
40 leute instant tot

ganz großes kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soratus (7. April 2009)

ich hab nochwas xD 
man beachte die position wie ich tot bin =D


----------



## Vizard (7. April 2009)

Also mein größter WTF Moment war als ich letze Woche von einem Todesritter angewhispert wurde und er Fragte ob ich Tank binn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (War als Schurke on)
Oder als ich mit meienr Priestedin in Shadowform in Dalaran stand und mich jemand fragte ob ich Instanz XYZ Heile.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. April 2009)

einen kleinen WTF-Moment hab ich hier schon gepostet.
Was anderes war in Naxx: Wir waren zu 8 dort, zwecks Achievement. Bis dahin war noch keiner gestorben, wir dachten schon an den "Unverwüstlichen" zu 8. Da waren wir bei Gluth und kurz vorm Dezimieren, wo alle eigentlich zwar auf 10 HP runter gehen, aber alle leben sollten, liegt der Hexer tot am Boden. 


wir haben dann einen GM gefragt, der Hexer hatte wohl zwischen Schadensberechnung und tatsächlichen Schaden einen Aderlass gemacht und damit war er weiter unten als berechnet. 
Den Unverwüstlichen haben wir noch immer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@h4zm: das ist tatsächlich nur noch WTF *g*


----------



## Skymek (7. April 2009)

HdZ4 war Daily, ok such ich mal gleich Leute für timedrun. Gut Gruppe steht und wie immer waren wieder 2 DDs dabei die zuwenig Dps fuhren (für ein normalen timed run). Zwischen drin erwähnte dann der Tank noch das er nie den timed run geschäfft hätte, was ja ansich nicht wirklich schlimm ist. 
Also es geht in die letzte Zombipassage und ich sage dem tank das er großzügiger pullen soll (ich war Heiler) damit wir das mit viel Glück noch schaffen, was er auch tut und dadurch erreichen wir den Zusatzboss und der Timer steht knapp bei 1er Minute......

Der WTF Moment allerdings kam jetzt: Hmm Heiler da, 3 DDs da, wo ist der Tank?...... Ja der Tank stand bei Malganis denn er wusste nicht das es ein Zusatzboss beim timed run gab und wo der überhaupt steht. Natürlich ist der Boss dann auch fröhlich in Portal abgedampft und ich stand da mit offenem Mund -.-


----------



## Gilindriana (7. April 2009)

Hab auch immer solche Momente wo mich Leute (als Warlock) anflüstern "Kannste mir ein Portal nach XXX machen?"


----------



## Descartes (7. April 2009)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> einen kleinen WTF-Moment hab ich hier schon gepostet.
> Was anderes war in Naxx: Wir waren zu 8 dort, zwecks Achievement. Bis dahin war noch keiner gestorben, wir dachten schon an den "Unverwüstlichen" zu 8. Da waren wir bei Gluth und kurz vorm Dezimieren, wo alle eigentlich zwar auf 10 HP runter gehen, aber alle leben sollten, liegt der Hexer tot am Boden.
> 
> 
> ...



mhh kenn ich woher^^ ich nutz mit meinem shadowpriest, schattenwort tod als zusatz dmg, warum auch nicht durch
meine vampirumarmung heil ich ja stückweit selber und die tanks bauen super aggro auf.....
Seh auf mein timer denk mir mhh 3sek dezimiren klickste schnell.... es lagt, es kommt dezimieren und lieg am boden.... naja bin dann erstmal kaffee hohlen gegangen^^


----------



## Vibria (7. April 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Mein WTF moment:
> 
> Ich stand mit meinem DK aufn Berg, sammel erze, das war kurz nach dem ersten Patch, hatte darauf ausgeloggt. Und die Icons wurde ja getauscht von pferd zu Flugvieh und umgekehrt.. Naja, ich setz mich auf mein vermeintliches Flugtier, setzte mich aber aufs Pferd..
> 
> ...



Ja! Genau das ist mir auch passiert! Ich saß dabei auf so nem doofen fliegenden Felsen in der Scherbenwelt -.-


----------



## Trisch (7. April 2009)

Auch noch zu 70er Zeiten

Archimonde eigentlich schon auf farm aber wieder mal so ein Tag an dem wir wipen.
Ein Versuch noch, bei 13 % sterben 4 Leute aber wir hauen noch Archie auf 10 % runter und in dem Moment wo unsere Schilde hochfahren ploppen die Schadensbuffs natürlich immun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Heilschamie hab ich mich einmal einer Lowdps Gruppe angeschlossen, ich weiß nicht wie oft wir im Nexus gewiped sind aber der Boss mit den Managespenstern war am besten, die jungs haben echt keinen Dmg gemacht, aber durch die ganzen Manageister auf mir hatte ich 100 % Mana auch am erfolgreichen ende des Kampfes der gefühlte 10 Min. dauerte, recount zeigte mir da über 200k Heilung nur für diesen Kampf an.


----------



## Bigsteven (7. April 2009)

Situation pre BC:

Ich farme Erz in der brennenden Steppe (Dunkeleisenerz war heißbegehrt) und finde auch mal wieder ein Vorkommen. Ich fange an zu hacken und werde plötzlich per Kopfnuss stillgelegt (spiele auf PvP-server). Ein Schurke kommt ausm Stealth und baut das Erz ab, steigt auf seinen Gaul und ist weg. Irgendwann war die Kopfnuss abgelaufen und ich kam mir so hilflos vor...

Das war echt wtf...


Mein alltägliches wtf ist, wenn ich eine erzader oder blume farmen will, ein mob greift mich an und ich muß ihn erstmal weghauen. Währenddessen greift sich ein anderer das Erz/die Blume und lacht sich weg. 

Solchen Nasen wünsche ich drei frames / sec. 


<mimimi ende>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter22 (7. April 2009)

Mein größter Wtf Moment war als ich zu BC Zeiten zum ersten mal TdM Hero getankt hab und mich der Endboss (Name gerade entfallen sry) mich mit seinem komischen Pyroschlag instand umgeboltzt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zevv (7. April 2009)

ich stehe mit meinem warlock alleine in winterspring mittem im nirgendwo und bekommt n /w 'kannst du mich porten?'. klar, ich renn hier rum bis ich noch 2 gefunden hab...

oder: 'machst du mir n portal?'. 'hast du brot/kekse?'. klar, als lock hab ich nix anderes dabei, könnt ja jmd danach fragen....


----------



## VaanFaneel (7. April 2009)

hunter22 schrieb:


> Mein größter Wtf Moment war als ich zu BC Zeiten zum ersten mal TdM Hero getankt hab und mich der Endboss (Name gerade entfallen sry) mich mit seinem komischen Pyroschlag instand umgeboltzt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kael'Thas Sunstrider

mir fällt da nur gestern Nexus hero (dayli) ein und dieser super 700dps ele schami ein mit nem heal totem und gladi zeugs ausgesrüstet -.- naja wie es auch zu erwarten war, is der schami dann bei keristrasza umgefallen genauso wie der tank, der aber instant (ka warum). war natürlich wipe. der schlaue schami hatte dann sein geist freigelassen (im zweiten versuch) und konnte dann nich mehr auf den heal mace rollen...


----------



## Scub4 (7. April 2009)

Ich hatte vor kurzem in Naxx25er einen echten Wtf-Moment: Im Recount war mir aufgefallen, das ein Warlock letzter im DPS war, sogar hinter den tanks.
Als ich mir dann seine Ausrüstung sngesehen hab hab ich gesehen, das der Typ ausschließlich 70er PvP-Epics anhatte (ein Equip mit dem ich ihn nicht mal Kara mitgenommen hätte ~.~). Aber das beste war: Laut seiner Erfolge hatte er den ganzen Content inclusive Maly 25er clear.....


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor kurzem in Naxx25er einen echten Wtf-Moment: Im Recount war mir aufgefallen, das ein Warlock letzter im DPS war, sogar hinter den tanks.
> Als ich mir dann seine Ausrüstung sngesehen hab hab ich gesehen, das der Typ ausschließlich 70er PvP-Epics anhatte (ein Equip mit dem ich ihn nicht mal Kara mitgenommen hätte ~.~). Aber das beste war: Laut seiner Erfolge hatte er den ganzen Content inclusive Maly 25er clear.....



vlt hat er sich gedacht durc hdie ganze abhärtung bekommt er keine face aggro ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. April 2009)

Ich steh mit nem Lvl 42 Pala in OG rum und krieg ein whisper:

"kommst du mit als Heiler nach XYZ?"
"Ne sorry, ich hol den Char nur noch zum Entzaubern raus. Eigene Rüssi ist auch entzaubert. Der trägt nicht ein Teil über Level 14" (Crap angezogen, wollt keinen nackten Blutelf) 
"Ach, is doch egal. Ich hab auch noch was lvl 15! komm mit!" 
WTF ...


----------



## Heydu (7. April 2009)

Ich hab einen sehr sehr grossen WTF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es ist mir sogar ungeheuer peinlich, aber ich sags mal:
Naxx 10
Millitärviertel
Boss: Instrukteur Razuvious
Ich solle mit einem Kristall einen Todesritter-Reservisten übernehmen um damit den Boss zu tanken. 1 mal gings fast gut, aber trotzdem wipe, weil heiler starben, 2 mal Wipe, weil nicht schnell die Reservisten geheilt wurden. Und 3 Mal gewipet, weil....ich..ähm...weil ich mit dem einem Reservisten den anderen Reservisten getankt habe und so der boss einen nach dem anderen vom Raid killte und ich seelenruhig den anderen reservisten spottete und dmg auf ihn machte...das war mir so peinlich
alle dachten, ich sei auf crack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T2roon (7. April 2009)

Man Hilft jeden Tag einen zu ziehn,geht in raids wo man nix mehr braucht, und nur das eine Mal wo man nicht will,weil man Null Bock hat,wird man aus der Gilde gekickt, weil man das EINE mal nicht möchte.

Risen lol zu solchen leuten


----------



## Verius (7. April 2009)

Ich habe auch ein nettes Erlebnis gehabt mit meinem Schurken, war damals noch im Ödland am Leveln mit einem Krieger zusammen, da kam einer von uns auf die Idee mal ein Duell zu machen, gesagt getan.

Ich mit meinem Selbstgebauten Zeug als Ingenieur, dachte mir jetzt zeig ich es dir, der Kampf begingt, ich benutze dieses Netz, weis den Namen nicht mehr und fange mich selber, der Krieger im Chat LOL, ich denk mir, na warte, mache Verschwinden und geb Ihm ne Kopfnuss, dann dachte ich mir, soch jetzt bekommst du Saures, drücke auf den Todesstrahl Button und falle Instand um, der Krieger gewinnt und hat mich nicht einmal geschlagen.

Der Krieger im Chat was war das denn? Ich mhm, weis nicht die Technik hat versagt, ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen.......


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. April 2009)

Verius schrieb:


> drücke auf den Todesstrahl Button und falle Instand um, der Krieger gewinnt und hat mich nicht einmal geschlagen.
> 
> Ich mhm, weis nicht die Technik hat versagt, ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen.......


Zu schön *wegschmeiß*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selah (7. April 2009)

Hm...da fällt mir irgendwie grad der Kara-Besuch ein, der meiner Druidin eine ID und NULL gelegte Bosse eingebracht hat. Wie oft am Wochenende hatte ich sie im Tool für Kara, Gruul ect. eingetragen als sie angeflüstert wurde, ob sie in Kara heilen mag, ein Heiler habe schnell weg gemusst, man stehe vor der Maid... Soweit so gut, die sind ja noch nicht wirklich weit, das lohnt sich ja noch, dachte ich mir und lies mich einladen. 

Man kämpfte sich durch die letzten Trashmobs vor der Maid, dann Aufstellung, Go .... und wipe. Mein erster an dieser Stelle, aber egal, kann mal passieren. Ich lief also zurück als plötzlich jemand vorschlug, das Ganze abzubrechen, weil es "Eh keinen Sinn" mache. Ich frag mich noch, was das soll wegen einem wipe .... als auch andere Leute sagen, dass man jetzt lieber aufhört.
Langsam sickerte dann durch, dass die Truppe zweieinhalb Stunden für Atumen und Moroes gebraucht hatte. Diesen Umstand hatten sie natürlich nicht erwähnt, als sie mich einluden. Irgendwie ahnte ich nun auch, wieso der andere Heiler so schnell weg musste.

Naja, hab den Kopf geschüttelt und dann drüber gelacht...ist ja nur ein Spiel


----------



## Déromius (7. April 2009)

ich vor ner woche oder so burg hero, alles läuft super und wir stehen auch shcon bald vorm end-boss meinen alle ja kurz zigaretten-pause mein ich kla ich hol mir was zu saufgen komm ich wieda seh da im chat stehen ihr habt euch einem shclachtzug angeschlossen, ich erstma in grp channel welcher idiot hat schlachtzug gemacht der grpleiter  ich wieso is doch wohl sch**ß egal... ich darauf nein ist nicht sch**ß egal ich will meine dayli machen (war dayli hero). dann er  ja wie mache ich das zurück ich das geht net dann der shami lös die grp auf ich lad neu... ich darauf warte wir werden rausgeportet wenn wir net vorher rausgehen ... aber wie es zuerwarten war hat mir keiner zugehrt und die ganze grp stnad in dala... ich dann nachdem neu geinvitet war zu den anderen letue ich habe kein bock mehr auf den mist... ich geh jetzt das erste was ich darauf gelesen hab ist von dem shamanen der alle rausgeworfen hat ein OMG und ich glaube ein paar andere äußerungen gab es auch ich erstma außer grp und nä runde Css zum abreagieren gezockt weil mich das voll aufgeregt hatte...


----------



## Black Cat (7. April 2009)

die größten wtf´s? -> warum auch heut noch (was auch immer so sein wird -.-*) leuts für ne instanz suchen obwohl sie GANZ GENAU wissen das sie nich die nötige zeit für die instanz + gruppen / member suche haben! anscheinend macht wow doch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iomega1 (7. April 2009)

Mein größter wtf war als meinen mega kleinen Twink ein 80er Mensch in SW anflüsterte wo er denn die Stoffe abgeben könne die Ruf einbringen.

Tausend mal ist der sicher vorbeigelaufen in seinem Leben.
Tausend mal hat er es gesehen.
Tausend mal wieder vergessen.

Hoffentlich vergisst der nicht mal was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (7. April 2009)

Mir fallen spontan ein:
Dk (ich 19k HP) gegn Hexer (afk)... ich fahr rota ab, leider hatte er nach der rota noch c.a 10% seiner Hp... er natürlich nich mehr afk und hat gleich n Fear gecastet und spammt mich zu naürlich starb ich an ner überdosis Feuerbrand oder ähnlichem ^^ dannach hat der mich ne knappe halbe stunde becampt, bis ich mich aus loggte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach ner stunde bin ich wieder rein und er sass immernoch da und afk... als ich mich also davonschleichen wollte wachte er wieder aus dem Afk auf und ich war gleich wieder beim Geistheiler... hab mir so gedacht oke belebe ich mich halt hier ... 2sek. nach der Wiederbelebung beim Geisterheiler haut mir n schurken n Dolch innen rücken... darauf hab ich das spiel abgeschaltet und habe mich schöneren dingen zugewandt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridl (7. April 2009)

Sag nur auf Qual'thans Dailys machen mti klein Hilflos Ele-PVE schami ^^, hupft Pala vorbei one hitet mich mit 8k krit, lauft weiter ....

WTH ?


 war irgenwann kurz nach pala lol imbar patch^^


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Also mein Schurke wurde mal von meiner Gilde zu Naxx 25 eingeladen. 
Ich wollte vor Raidbeginn noch schnell essen gehen. 
Habe dann gefragt, ob es okay wäre und sie meinten: ,,ja, kannste machen, ist kein problem... 
Als ich nach ca. 10 Minuten zurück komme sind die schon in Naxx und gerade beim ersten Boss. 
Konnte dann ja nicht mehr mit machen...
Ich stehe natürlich noch in OG, weil ich mir noch Flasks und buffood geholt habe. 
Sie machen den Boss down.
was dropt? Der beste Mutilatedolch ingame. 
Wer bekommt ihn? - Ein random Schurke! 
Mit was würfelt er ihn mir weg? Mit einer *1*! 
Ich weiß das klingt jetzt etwas komisch, aber so wars...
Ich sage nur WTF!!! 
Nch diesem Ereignis bin ich mit beiden Chars aus der Gilde gegangen, habe nichts mehr gesagt im Chat oder sonst was.
so ein Assiverhalten! Denen ist es nicht mal aufgefallen, dass ich nicht da war...
Nach einer Woche gehe ich ins TS und wollte mit denen reden... sie meinten nur, dass sie verdammt nochmal schnell durch rushen wollten. 
Und dass da eh nur crap dropt, den keiner braucht.


----------



## Mobmap (7. April 2009)

Also das war bei mir als wir in Naxx bei Noth dem Seuchenfürsten waren der teleportiert sich ja ab und zu weg. 
Nunja wie immer sagt mein DBM mir den nächsten teleport in 10sec an ......Noth hat noch was um die 4-5% 
Ich als raidleadder schreie im TS noch haut raus was geht....
2sec und 1% und dann endlich 0% Ich sage schon gut gemacht Leute.
Dann wollen wir looten und oO wo is der Boss?!
richtig Noth liegt Tod auf seinem Podest und den Loot haben wir bis heute nicht gesehen ...Blizz war so nett und hat uns die Marken gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (7. April 2009)

mein bester bzw. schlimmster "WTF?!-Moment" war als ich mit einem zweiten Bergbauer im Team umein Vorkommen gewürfelt hatte. Ich hatte haushoch das Vorkommen "erwürfelt" aber der andere Bergbauer hat es sich einfach geschnappt. Als ich dann nachgefragt habe was das solle wurde ich ohne Worte aus der Gruppe gekickt. 
Und wen wunderts? Die anderen waren alle in der selben Gilde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (7. April 2009)

Soratus schrieb:


> eeehm kurze frage an den thread ersteller .. ein retri mit siegel des blutes WIE zur hölle ist es da möglich 400k crits zu machen ? ich feier mich schon für meine 15ks und mein eq ist nicht schlecht wie kann man da auf 400k kommen ??? oder haste dich verschrieben ? xD
> mein gröster WTF ? moment war in naxx 25 mit der gilde da 4 personen nicht mitkonnten wurden halt andere aus der gilde eingeladen zum aushelfen ... darunter ein tauren hunter dessen namen ich nicht nennen werde xD naja nach einem gemütlichen und todesfreien kampf gegen taddel guckte ich so ins recount und da viel mir auf das der hunter 900dps gemacht hat .. ich dacht mir nur so WTF !? wie ist das möglich ?? dann muss der ja normalerweise nur so um 300dos machen =0 naja er is jetz eh nichmehr bei uns =D




hat er doch geschrieben, bei dem instrukteur razuvios macht man am ende wegen nem buff viel viel mehr schaden.


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

Wir wollten Obsi25 gehen und da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt ein DK-Tank hochgespielt habe, wollte ich einmal sehen, wie der DK-Tank aus der Gruppe geskillt ist.
Ich also auf "Betrachten" und dachte nur so "Höh? Wo sind seine beiden Schmuckstücke? Seine Armschienen und seine zweite Waffe???" (er trug nur eine 1h-Waffe).
Als ich ihn drauf ansprach, meinte er nur "Ich wurde gehackt und hab bisher nur einen Teil der Items wiederbekommen." Und er wollte dennoch tanken ^^


----------



## tagone1 (7. April 2009)

nax unverwüstlicher run nur noch kel am leben mit ca 26%hp .. offtank an den adds kriegt frostgrab stirbt -> cu unverwüstlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


archa25 tunika des tödlichen gladiators dropt nur noch ein anderer schurke im raid .. ich freu mirn ast ab als ich ne 63 würfel und was würfelt der andere schurke? genau ne 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirokun (7. April 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu 60er Zeiten mit meinem Defkrieger ein Duell gemacht und den Mage gefeart. Dabei wurde auch ein Frosch gefeart (und die werden aggresiv bei spott oder fear). Hab das Duell natürlich verloren gegen den Caster und stand dann mit 1HP da. In dem Moment war leider der Frosch wieder da und hat mich getroffen - was genau 1 HP abgezogen hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist mir auch mal mit meiner Priesterinn Passirt^^


----------



## M3g4s (7. April 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Hab auch immer solche Momente wo mich Leute (als Warlock) anflüstern "Kannste mir ein Portal nach XXX machen?"



ging mir neulich auch so, ich stand vor sartharion whispert mich ein 57er dk an ob ich ihm "bite portal og mace"... hab ihm dann gesagt er soll mal gucken 1. wo ich bin 2. wo er ist (schwarze festung) und dann gucken welche klasse portale macht... er meinte: "kom bite ich muss og für deathnight quest"
hab ihm dann freundlich erklärt dass er sich mal bitte umdreht und die augen auf macht, dann würde er nämlich sehen dass die leute von blizz da vorgesorgt haben


----------



## Denilio (7. April 2009)

hallo erstma,

also folgende situation: 

Ich war zu 70er zeiten mit einer guten grp aus meiner gilde in TDM hc (ich war damals verstärker).
Sind in ner guten halben Stunde bis zu Kael'Thas gekommen und haben ihn einfach nicht gepackt.
Nach ca. 4 versuchen bin ich dann off gegangen und die grp hat sich aufgelöst(ich habe mich in der ini ausgeloggt) als ich mich nach 2 stunden wieder eingeloggt hab stand ich in der ini vor Kael'Thas und hinter mir 4 Spieler die auf ihren Hunter warteten, der ja nicht in die ini kam da ich dort war. Die haben mich dann auch ersma alle angemotzt was ich den hier wollte xD
das war so ziemlich das geilste das ich je erlebt hatte^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. April 2009)

Ich knüpfe mal beim TE.
Haben den unverwüstlichen versucht.
Kel hatte 1% der adds tankende DK stirbt durch eisblock. 
ne war das erfreulich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (7. April 2009)

War auf Level 62 Bolle als Mage mit 58er DK Tank. Da gabs viel zu bomben, ich also immer Blizzard. Hatte schon Aggro bevor ich den Blizzard gemacht habe. Danach habe ich im Gruppenchat geschrieben: Mein Gott ey, wie tankst du eigl? Jeder kriegt es gebacken die Blizz-Aggro zu halten, vorallem als DK!! Wenn du nicht tanken kannst dann lass es und lass den anderen DK machen!
Tja, Tod und Verfall gibts erst ab 59, hab mich entschuldigt und alles war wieder klar ^^


----------



## Eldar667 (7. April 2009)

hmm mein größter WTF moment :


Naxx Hc bei saph. schlüssel droppt wie immer. allgemeines würfeln. ich hatte ne 100 und freu mich schon, da würfelt nochn anderer auch ne 100. er würfelt nochmal: 71.
ich dachte mir schon jetzt isses vorbei,aber dann würfel ich und : 72. meine gilde hat sich gefreut


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

was mir so spontan dazu einfällt:

wir warten in mc darauf, dass der jäger vom geddon-pull zurückkommt - kam er dann auch ... mit geddon und shazzrah und jede menge trashmobs.


der pull war so gründlich versaut, dass wir alle nach dem "WTF?!?!"-moment im TS erstmal laut loslachen mussten... naja: dass das ganze ein wipe geworden ist, brauch man ja nicht groß zu erwähnen..


----------



## mckayser (7. April 2009)

Als damals auf level 60 ein anderer drui mit dem gleichen Charnamen (bis auf einen ´) vor mir stand und auch noch die gleichen haare und fast das gleiche eq wie ich hatte... -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. April 2009)

Erst vor 1 Stunde passiert, im Sholazarbecken kennt ihr ja bestimmt diese großen Säulen wo man an einer für eine Q in Horn blasen soll.

Ich blas in Horn bin angeblich im Kampf, obwohl nichts mehr lebt, also langsamer runter springen und nach der hälfe Eisblock komme auf und Tot ? WTF ? Mein Kumpel hat mich im Ts ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zocor (7. April 2009)

Mein gröster WTF moment war im 10er Naxx, wir hatten vor den Titel Unverwüstlich zu holen, grp gebaut frisch fröhlich die ersten 3 Viertel gecleart und haben gesagt wir machen das Spinnenviertel zum schluss, weil ist ja am einfachsten.

Nunja, im spinnenviertel die ersten 2 Bosse down, stehen bei Maexxa. Diese ging bei 30% ja in Enrage, gespinnstschauder kommt, schutzgeist versagt > Tank tot!

den rest der ini ebenso ohne toten gecleart, jedoch könnt ihr euch danach bestimmt die stimmung im raid vorstellen...

Gruss


----------



## M3g4s (7. April 2009)

Ich sag nur: C'thun mein erstes mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WTF? war ich das?


----------



## Signorum (8. April 2009)

Ein nettes WTF hatte ich letzt in der Kammer (10er), ich bin MT und hallte mich schön an den Boss bis der große Moment kommt und Archavon zugreift, normalerweise sollte dann der zweite Tank übernehmen, was ihm aber irgendwie nicht einfiel. Auch bei den nächsten zwei Runden nicht, irgendwie haben wir das ganze dann im Prinzip mit einem Tank geschaft


----------



## Bellthane (8. April 2009)

Meine zwei besten WTF Momente hatte ich mit meiner Gilde damals in TK bei Kael'thas. Wir stehen nach einen Tries wieder mal munter fröhlich vor ihm und der Raidleiter erklärt den Boss zum wiederholten male. Wir beginnen mit dem Kampf. Erste Phase erstes Add down, dann kommt das Zweite Add unser MT pullt das Ding auf seine vorgesehene Position auf einmal DC. Unser 2nd Tank übernimmt ihn, Raidleiter meint, wir sollten auf den anderen Typen warten, am Ende waren es über 15 min bis der Typ wieder on kam. Er meinte dann nur so, ja hm mein Rechner ist abgestürzt und ließ sich nicht mehr einschalten.

So einen Tag später lag der Typ noch immer nicht. Wieder mal erste Phase zweites Add, auf einmal der MT im TS, alter irgendein Typ stiehlt gerade meine Karre ich muss schnell afk, selbes Spiel wie am Tag zuvor, 2nd Tank übernimmt das Tanken. So uns Castern wird nach 10 min langweilig als plötzlich ein Mage beginnt, sein Schwert am Mob zu skillen. Wir Caster nicht dumm und auf einmal haben alle ihre Waffen zu skillen begonnen. So 10 min später war MT immer noch nicht da, wir haben den Boss mittlerweile auf unter 10% gehauen meint der Raidleiter so, jetzt geht bitte mal alle wieder weg vom Mob, sonst killen wir ihn noch.

So, so schlecht der Try angefangen hat, so gut hat er geendet. Wir sind zum ersten mal in die letzte Phase gekommen und 2 Stunden später lag der Typ dann endlich auf der Erde.


----------



## Hawk0 (8. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Ein Ele-Schami der in Naxx dabei war und gemeint hat er habe keinen anderen Helm, der besser als T2 ist, bekommen.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es noch mehr, aber der hier ist mir so spontan eingefallen.



WTF? Nochmal Deutsch pls.


----------



## Nurgle² (8. April 2009)

mein bester wtf moment war gestern als nen pala der meinung war mir in 1k winter nen 14,5K crit reinzuwürgen, obwohl ich mit pvp gear dastand

oder auch sehr schön naxx 10er bei der großwitwe, nen mage hatte die aufgabe immer ein add auf 20% runter zu hauen, damit der beim enrange schnell "genutzt" werden konnte, naja 3 feuerbälle und 2 instant crit pyros später war ein add down -.-


----------



## The Dude (8. April 2009)

Gestern - mitm Jägertwink random HdS hc. Beim Archivevent.

Wir schlagen uns recht gut, kommen in die dritte Phase, Feuer und Kugel gehen mitten in den Nahkampfpulk, Heiler bläst sich oom, die Mobs brechen durch, ich seh den Priest in Geisterform wechseln, hilft alles nix, Tank stirbt, Gruppe stirbt und am Ende ereilt es mich.

Als grad das Freilassen Fenster hockpoppt und mein Charmodel auf dem Boden aufschlägt gibts plötzlich einen Lichtblitz am unteren Bildrand.

Ergebnis der Aktion: Gruppe tot, Event geschaftt, Achievement "Der ist noch so gut wie neu!" geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serialdead (8. April 2009)

letztens 20 sek vor 1kwinter raid voll, die letzten 9 sek castet n mage aus raid (Waren 5-6 ka) n portal theramore
38 leute klicken weil sie so schnell und intelligent sind mitten ins portal und landen in theramore -_-
durfte dann rüberporten und sie nach dala bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (8. April 2009)

serialdead schrieb:


> letztens 20 sek vor 1kwinter raid voll, die letzten 9 sek castet n mage aus raid (Waren 5-6 ka) n portal theramore
> 38 leute klicken weil sie so schnell und intelligent sind mitten ins portal und landen in theramore -_-
> durfte dann rüberporten und sie nach dala bringen
> 
> ...




Hab das mal, wenn da 4 Raids am strat stehen und nur 1/10 ließt, dass es ein Port nach Theramore ist... Das hatte ich letztens gehabt und ich stand fröhlich mitm priest in dalaran


----------



## 13101987 (8. April 2009)

In der Woche zuvor den Erfolg bei Flickwerk in Naxx normal nur um knappe 40-50 Sekunden verpasst udn in der folgenden Woche Anub´Rekhan trotz 2 mal Heldentum in den Enrage gebracht mit satten 400.000 Leben Rest.
Die Gruppe war direkt aufgelöst und der Gildenchat war sehr sehr ruhig.
Achja, auch sehr schön war es, als in Azjol Nerub Hero in der letzten Phase wo er sich vergräbt und die Giftspucker usw kommen alle starben, ich als Tank alleine vor ihm stand und plötzlich nur noch Ausweichte usw und ihn legte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah, und das alle größte WTF Erlebnis in WoW hatte ich den den hdz4 Hero mit timerun.
Wir liefen gemütlich durch die Ini, es sollte eigentlich kein Timerun werden.
Naja, als wir dann an der Stelle standen, wo wir Arthas zum letzten mal ansprechen mussten sahen wir, dass wir noch 2 Minuten haben, reicht noch um den Boss umzuholzen.
Alsor fröhlich munter zu ihm gerannt, ihn vom Portal weggezogen und dmg gemacht. Er lief dann auch schon wieder in Richtung Portal und sein Lebensbalken ging schön gen Null...
Er dürfte noch etwa 100-300 Leben gehabt haben als er dann weg war...Das war herrlich..=(


----------



## Hiliboy (8. April 2009)

Mein größter WTF Moment:

Ich war auf 70 mit einer Gruppe TdM-Heroic und wir hatten Kael'thas soweit down das er in die "Schwebe"-Phase gegangen ist und ich war der einzige der lebte. Hab ihn auf 1% allein downgekriegt. Bei 10% war mein Mana leer. Echt Zauberstab Action mit manchmal Heal. Das war hart.


----------



## Rhokan (8. April 2009)

Archavon 25, ich bin der einzige Verstärker im Raid
Es droppt T 7.5
2 anders geskillten Schamanen fällt spontan ein, dass sie jetzt doch mit PvP anfangen möchten (und Enhancer werden wollen)
Und würfeln mir mein T 7.5 weg. PvE Equip. Um PvP zu machen.
Das ganze schon ist mir jetzt schon x mal passiert.
Ich hab immernoch kein einziges mal was vom loot aus archa 25 bekommen.
immer aus dem selben Grund.
Ich hasse diese Instanz mitsamt der ninjas.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So spantan fällt mir nur das ein.
Ist schon lange her... Hügel der Klingenhauer. Plötzlich kamen Millionen von Untoten... Keine Ahnung woher. Das war so plötzlich - ich hab nicht mal geschafft zu verschwinden und bin "heldenhaft" mit den anderen gestorben. :/


----------



## Shadowforce2 (8. April 2009)

Hmmmm, mal überlegen...
Vllt nicht der größte WTF-Moment,aber der größte der mir grade einfällt:

Mit meinem winzigen N11-Schurken-Twink grade auf Teldrassil die Taschendiebstahl-q gemacht (Wer sie nicht kennt: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=2242 ,das findet alles auf sonem Ast statt,da wo man so tief runter springen kann)
Ich komm also zum ast,schleich zu dem Typen,hol mir das Buch,dreh mich um und will abtracksen,steht da ein lvl 41 Warri und guckt doof.Ich denk mir nix,geh weiter und als ich bei dem bin auf einmal:

[1.Allg. Chat]:<Warri>: AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!
Warri schreit:AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!
Warri sagt:AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!

Rennt der los und springt von Teldrassil runter.
Erster Gedanke: WTF?

fand ich ganz lustig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (8. April 2009)

Ist zwar nicht Urkomisches oder Trauriges jedoch dachte ich in dem moment nur What the fuck o.O
undzwar war grad am leveln mitm Shamy und habe beim Kürschnern dreimal hinternander Arktischer Pelz bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Beweis >> Hier Screen


----------



## Chaschtä (8. April 2009)

Also mein grösster WTF!?! Moment war der, als ich mit meinen 2 Kumpels in der Arena (3on3) auf 2 Allis trafen, der dritte Alli aber auf die anderen beiden Allis eindrosch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kampf endete mit einem Sieg für uns, in der Tabelle waren 2 Spieler im Team Grün und 4 Spieler im Team Gelb eingetragen xD


----------



## Karoline07 (8. April 2009)

Hmm, WTF-Momente... also da wären:

Mein erstes Mal 1kWinter:

Ich reite fröhlich in Richtung Feste und sehe nen DK. Denke natürlich, das könnt ich ja schaffen, mounte ab, Deathcoil, fear, dot, dot, dot - normal halt... Doch sein HP-Balken wollte und wollte einfach nicht kleiner werden, bis ich dann gesehen hab, dass der Typ durch Hartnäckigkeit 110k Life hatte... 

Obsi:

Nach nem Wipe war ich es gewohnt als Geist zu spawnen und zurück in die Ini laufen zu müssen, doch war ich irgendwie vollständig am Leben und lief natürlich froh in Richtung Abgrund, ohne zu wissen, dass ich ja gar nicht als Geist umherwandle. Als ich unten ankam stand da auf einmal "Geist freilassen"... 

Netherstorm:

Ne Eule, die mich von der Sturmseule gefegt hat...


Nja, und dann halt noch eig jedes Mal, wenn ich ein BG betrete und von irgendwelchen Melees geonehittet werde... Danke Blizzard ;/


----------



## DLo (8. April 2009)

vielleicht war er ja seines lebens überdrüssig^^

hmm mein gößter Wtf moment? 
Evtl da wo der Hexxer mcih im duell mcih erst besiegen konnte, als er sich bei duellstart in nahkampfreichweiteaufstellte? (Bin HUnter^^)  

edit: Der post war an dem mit dem Selbstmordkrieger gedacht^^


----------



## Chínín (8. April 2009)

Nicht unbedingt WTF auf mich, aber trotzdem ganz nett: Mein erster Naxx 10er raid! Krieger hat reppen vergessen und fliegt schnell nach wintergarde (oder wie das dorf da heisst) mu zu reppen.

Er kommt zurück....denk ich mir, mann braucht der lange. Dann kommt im TS: Hier hat ein Shadow Spaß mit mind control!
Da hat der Priest unseren MT schlappe 4 mal "runtergeworfen"...der MT hatte ca. 43 G reppkosten ^^

Jo, unser MT hat ein wenig gewartet, und ist dann schneller als der Priest Mind control casten konnte ins Portal


----------



## Shadowforce2 (8. April 2009)

DLo schrieb:


> vielleicht war er ja seines lebens überdrüssig^^



Neee,unten is Wasser,der is weich gelandet,musste aber nach Darnassus schwimmen...also zu dem Hafen ^^


----------



## Schweers (8. April 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> HdZ4 war Daily, ok such ich mal gleich Leute für timedrun. Gut Gruppe steht und wie immer waren wieder 2 DDs dabei die zuwenig Dps fuhren (für ein normalen timed run). Zwischen drin erwähnte dann der Tank noch das er nie den timed run geschäfft hätte, was ja ansich nicht wirklich schlimm ist.
> Also es geht in die letzte Zombipassage und ich sage dem tank das er großzügiger pullen soll (ich war Heiler) damit wir das mit viel Glück noch schaffen, was er auch tut und dadurch erreichen wir den Zusatzboss und der Timer steht knapp bei 1er Minute......
> 
> Der WTF Moment allerdings kam jetzt: Hmm Heiler da, 3 DDs da, wo ist der Tank?...... Ja der Tank stand bei Malganis denn er wusste nicht das es ein Zusatzboss beim timed run gab und wo der überhaupt steht. Natürlich ist der Boss dann auch fröhlich in Portal abgedampft und ich stand da mit offenem Mund -.-




ALTER, ich war Tank und mir is genau das passiert. Vllt. war ich das sogar (Schweers, mein Kriegertank)
Ich dacht nur: WTF wo sind die denn...und dann: JA WO BIST DU DENN....ololol


----------



## yves1993 (10. April 2009)

Siehe bitte den Link in der Mitte meiner Signatur^^

Naja zu meinem WTF? -Moment fällt mir nur ein, als mirn Schami durch nen Bug mit kettenheilung Schaden zufügte^^
Es lag aber net am Schami sondern irgendwie an mir...Nach nem Relogg wars wieder ok. Hab schon recht komisch gekuckt...Naja was man net alles durch Bugs erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (10. April 2009)

mein grösster wtf moment war am dienstag im gildenraid  bei den 4 reiter nun normalerweisse sollte die lady und zelik von rangedds getankt werden und der raidleider hatte meeles mit heiler zu denen geschickt naja die melles gingen down und danach die heiler dann alle duch aura von beiden instant tod naja hab sowas nie erlebt wie einer meeles so lady und zellik schickto0


----------



## Marienkaefer (10. April 2009)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> mein grösster wtf moment war am dienstag im gildenraid  bei den 4 reiter nun normalerweisse sollte die lady und zelik von rangedds getankt werden und der raidleider hatte meeles mit heiler zu denen geschickt naja die melles gingen down und danach die heiler dann alle duch aura von beiden instant tod naja hab sowas nie erlebt wie einer meeles so lady und zellik schickto0



Wir haben meist zu viele Tanks und schicken die ran und es klappt immer.
Die halten einfach mehr aus und somit reicht auch ein Heiler hinten.


----------



## Keksautomat (10. April 2009)

Zu früheren BC Zeiten: Schattenlabby 5h+ drin. (:


----------



## Dany_ (10. April 2009)

In Wotlk war mein größter WTF-Moment in HDZ4 Hero timedrun. Wir waren in der Straße in der das Feuer war. Haben schön mobs getötet, als wir dann vorne waren bemerkten wir dass Arthas noch nicht angesprochen war, leider war die Zeit schon um :-(


----------

